
Fred Wilson’s 6+ Years as a Blockchain Investor - js7745
https://medium.com/founder-playbook/fred-wilsons-6-years-as-a-blockchain-investor-resilience-patience-and-constructive-criticism-5b7f2f08fbb9
======
js7745
Fred actually quoted this article in one of his recent blog posts
[http://avc.com/2017/08/a-public-record/](http://avc.com/2017/08/a-public-
record/) saying:

"I have been a believer in Bitcoin, Blockchain, and Crypto since 2011 and my
confidence in this macro investment thesis gets stronger every day. And I will
continue to critique the sector, calling it out when I see things like greed,
infighting, or other issues that get in the way of its collective success. One
could do a similar lookback on my roughly decade long obsession with social
media that led me to blogging and ended around the time I fell for crypto. I
tend to get obsessed about one thing and write a lot about it. Which creates a
public record. You can’t hide from that, but then again blogging is the
opposite of hiding."

